# Banner Ads on Subscription?



## Dragonhelm (Nov 13, 2012)

I have the silver subscription. Part of my subscription fees is to turn off the ads in the header. I looked in my profile, and as far as I can tell, I have the options selected to turn off ads.

Am I doing something wrong here? Has something changed?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 13, 2012)

Permissions error with the new header section.  I'll fix it ASAP.


----------



## Asmo (Nov 17, 2012)

I still have the banner ads.

Asmo


----------



## Morrus (Nov 18, 2012)

Still?  Uggh.  I though I'd fixed that.


----------



## john112364 (Nov 18, 2012)

I've had them ever since the new header layout was put in place. Related perhaps?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 18, 2012)

john112364 said:


> I've had them ever since the new header layout was put in place. Related perhaps?




Scroll up three posts.


----------



## john112364 (Nov 18, 2012)

I can read really! 

Btw, the ads are gone now. Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 18, 2012)

john112364 said:


> I can read really!
> 
> Btw, the ads are gone now. Thanks.




They are?  I haven't done anything yet!


----------



## Asmo (Nov 19, 2012)

They are still there.

Asmo


----------



## SkidAce (Nov 20, 2012)

Yup...


----------



## Asmo (Dec 2, 2012)

Any news on the banner ads? They're still there.

Asmo


----------



## Asmo (Dec 13, 2012)

Bumping this


----------



## Asmo (Mar 3, 2013)

Any news on this?

Asmo


----------



## pragyaware (Mar 6, 2013)

I think you must consult to the forum editor regarding this issue.


----------



## Asmo (Mar 6, 2013)

If there's something in the settings I've missed, please point me in the right direction.

Asmo


----------



## Morrus (Mar 6, 2013)

I can't think why they would be.  Is this something anyone else is experiencing?  Perhaps it's an issue unique to Asmo's account.


----------



## SkidAce (Mar 7, 2013)

I see banner ads top left, stretching to the middle of the screen.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 7, 2013)

SkidAce said:


> I see banner ads top left, stretching to the middle of the screen.



I see the top banner.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 7, 2013)

If you are keeping yourselves logged in, folks, you might want to try the old - log out, clear cache and cookies, restart browser, log back in again, plan.

Oh, and if you haven't already, go to your settings and double-check that they weren't reset in the hack recovery.

Update:  Hm.  Tried to follow my own advice on that last point. And, the interesting bit is that I cannot find the control for that top banner ad anywhere.


----------



## Rabulias (Mar 13, 2013)

I am seeing the top banner ads, too, and I can find no setting to turn them off, either.

I have also logged in to ENworld on a PC at work that I have never logged into ENworld before and saw the same behavior, so log off/log on is definitely not a factor here. 

Hopefully after the Kickstarter survey deluge is dealt with, this can be looked at, along with some of the other weirdness since the rise from the ashes.


----------

